# feeding off



## BlackInk

Hello everybody!

I'm at a loss with an "-ing" which meaning/translation I'm not getting.

There it goes:

"The fear was growing inside my head, feeding off adrenaline".

Could it be something like:
"El miedo estaba creciendo en mi cabeza, llenándola de adrenalina".

I think I am confused because there should be the subject within the phrasal verb -in the case it is a phrasal verb-: feeding it off adrenaline.

Anybody could explain that?

Thanks


----------



## crazygracie

más bien es 'alimentandose de adrenalina', vale? (creo que te has equivocado el 'feeding' por el 'filling' ;-)


----------



## BlackInk

I think now I get it.

The main sentence should be: Fear was feeding of adrenaline. El miedo se alimentaba de adrenalina.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## crazygracie

o ¿porque no: '"El miedo estaba creciendo en mi cabeza, alimentándose de adrenalina". ?


----------



## la_machy

¿Alimentándose *de* adrenalina o alimentando *la* adrenalina?


Saludos


----------



## spnichol

la_machy said:


> ¿Alimentándose *de* adrenalina o alimentando *la* adrenalina?
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
"El miedo...se alimentaba de adrenalina".


----------



## cbrena

la_machy said:


> ¿Alimentándose *de* adrenalina o alimentando *la* adrenalina?
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo también me quedo con esta duda.
1ª-  Si el miedo está aumentando porque se alimenta *de* mi adrenalina (alimentándose de la adrenalina)
2ª-  O si por el contrario mi miedo en aumento es lo que está alimentando *la *adrenalina.

Y al igual que BlackInk me pregunto si  habría que añadir "it", y la primera sería:
"The fear was growing inside my head, feeding it off of adrenaline".
Y en la segunda sería:
"The fear was growing inside my head, feeding off adrenaline".

¿O justamente al contrario?

Concretamente mi pregunta es si "feed off" puede significar tanto alimentarse de algo, como alimentar "a" algo, y si en alguno de los dos casos es necesario incluir el pronombre.

Gracias por adelantado.

Un saludo


----------



## la_machy

Ahh, ¡gracias, snipchol!
No me había fijado en la otra oración del post # 3 ''The main sentence should be: Fear was feeding *of* adrenaline...''.

-----

Bueno, yo también sigo con la duda si la oración es ''...feeding *off* adrenaline''.
Yo entiendo ''feeding off'' como alimentar sin saber si es *a* o *de. *Por eso mi duda.
Pero en el post #3, el OP dice que debería ser ''feeding *of* adrenaline'', eso sí lo tengo claro.


Saludos


----------



## spnichol

Feed=alimentar a algo
Feed off= alimentarse de algo.

¡Buena suerte!


----------



## la_machy

Gracias de nuevo.
Ahora está más claro
.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Es cierto (ver sgte. enlace), "*feed off...*" significa "alimentarse de..." . También se usa con la preposición "of", "feed off of...".
Saludos,


----------



## cbrena

Un poco más claro sí. 

¿Pero se pueden usar "feed off of" y "feed it off"?

¿O por el contrario "feed off"  y  "feed of" son exactamente iguales?

Perdonad mi insintencia. 

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## la_machy

Gracias, Milton. Agregandp el 'of' me queda más claro todavía.

_''Mosquitoes seem to want to *feed off of me*!'' ._


Saludos


----------



## cbrena

Gracias Milton.

Mi pregunta se cruzó con tu respuesta. 

Ahora mucho más claro lo del 'of' y 'off'.

¿Podrías ayudarme con mi duda sobre el 'it'?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Milton Sand

cbrena said:


> Un poco más claro sí.
> 
> ¿Pero se pueden usar "feed off of" y "feed it off"?
> 
> ¿O por el contrario "feed off" y "feed of" son exactamente iguales?
> 
> Perdonad mi insintencia.
> 
> Gracias y un saludo.


Así: Feed off it / Feed off of it.

En "feed *it* off [of] something", el "it" es lo alimentado con el "something".

Saludos,


----------



## cbrena

Milton Sand said:


> Así: Feed off it / Feed off of it.
> 
> En "feed *it* off [of] something", el "it" es lo alimentado con el "something".
> 
> Saludos,



Muchísimas gracias. De nuevo tu respuesta llegó antes que mi segunda pregunta y se volvieron a cruzar. ¡Esto es rapidez contestando! y lo demás es tontería.

Ahora sí que no me queda ninguna duda.

Un saludo.


----------



## duvija

¿Y la primera parte?

*El miedo estaba creciendo en mi cabeza
El miedo me estaba creciendo en la cabeza.
El miedo me estaba aumentando en la cabeza...


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
La primera parte no es el tanto el tema del hilo, duvija, por lo que —acuérdate— no conviene que nos concentremos solo en ella. Aunque me gustan tus sugerencias; se me ocurre usar pasado imperfecto: "el miedo me crecía en la cabeza".

Como sea —influido por ello y volviendo a la pregunta original— propongo usar pasado imperfecto para "alimentar": "...y se aliment*aba* de adrenalina [el miedo]". A menos que el miedo creciera porque se alimentaba de la adrenalina, caso el cual mejor queda el segundo gerundio.

*Anglo* friends, I got a question about the second gerund:
"The fear was growing inside my head, *feeding* off adrenaline."

In Spanish, it would indicate that the feeding and the fear's growing were simultaneous actions as if—for example—the feeding was what allowed the fear to grow. In English, *does it mean that the feeding is a consequence of the fear's growing or the cause for the fear to grow? *Or, does it mean, "The fear was growing (...) and the fear *was* feeding off..."?

Regards,


----------



## spnichol

I would say that the act of feeding off the adrenaline caused the fear to grow.


----------



## Milton Sand

spnichol said:


> I would say that the act of feeding off the adrenaline caused the fear to grow.


I see now that's what the comma is for ("...growing inside my head*,* feeding off adrenaline.")

En ese caso, sí usaríamos el gerundio en español pero sin esa coma:
"...me crecía en la cabeza alimentándose de adrenalina."

Saludos,


----------



## crazygracie

Milton Sand said:


> Hola:
> La primera parte no es el tanto el tema del hilo, duvija, por lo que —acuérdate— no conviene que nos concentremos solo en ella. Aunque me gustan tus sugerencias; se me ocurre usar pasado imperfecto: "el miedo me crecía en la cabeza".
> 
> Como sea —influido por ello y volviendo a la pregunta original— propongo usar pasado imperfecto para "alimentar": "...y se aliment*aba* de adrenalina [el miedo]". A menos que el miedo creciera porque se alimentaba de la adrenalina, caso el cual mejor queda el segundo gerundio.
> 
> *Anglo* friends, I got a question about the second gerund:
> "The fear was growing inside my head, *feeding* off adrenaline."
> 
> In Spanish, it would indicate that the feeding and the fear's growing were simultaneous actions as if—for example—the feeding was what allowed the fear to grow. In English, *does it mean that the feeding is a consequence of the fear's growing or the cause for the fear to grow? *Or, does it mean, "The fear was growing (...) and the fear *was* feeding off..."?
> 
> Regards,


 
That's exactly right, Milton, and also the following response - the adrenaline is causing the fear to grow - the fear is growing because it's feeding off the adrenaline (el miedo crecía porque se alimentaba de adrenalina - o mejor me parece, como dices, con el 2º gerundio). - 'The fear was growing (as / because it was) feeding off the adrenaline' is the meaning. 
Sorry - it was hard to 'get' the problem for me as an anglo - I hadn't realised it would be without a comma in Spanish.
Btw to some earlier queries - 'feed off of' is fairly common usage informally, but not really correct and definitely not elegant (the 'of' is unnecessary, ok?)



la_machy said:


> ¿Alimentándose *de* adrenalina o alimentando *la* adrenalina?
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
'..., feeding off adrenaline' can only ever mean 'alimentandose *de* adrenalina'. 'Alimentando *la* adrenalina' would be 'feeding *the* adrenaline'.


----------



## la_machy

crazygracie said:


> '..., feeding off adrenaline' can only ever mean 'alimentandose *de* adrenalina'. 'Alimentando *la* adrenalina' would be 'feeding *the* adrenaline'.


 Oh, thanks, crazygracie.
You all have given great explanations. It is much clear now .


Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Hello again,
So the "of" is actually unnecessary. I get it. Excellent, crazygrazie. Thank you and *welcome to the WR Language Forums!*

Cheers,


----------



## BlackInk

BlackInk said:


> I think now I get it.
> 
> The main sentence should be: Fear was feeding of*f* adrenaline. El miedo se alimentaba de adrenalina.
> 
> Muchas gracias!



I made a mistake when copying again. I hope this has not confused anyone!


I am impressed! I'll have to take my time to read everything and decide!

Thanks to all of you!


----------



## la_machy

BlackInk said:


> I made a mistake when copying again. I hope this has not confused anyone!
> 
> 
> I am impressed! I'll have to take my time to read everything and decide!
> 
> Thanks to all of you!


You did confuse me, BlackInk.
But it is fine because I have learned a little more from it. 
This kind of things happen in WR forum


----------



## crazygracie

You're both very welcome - glad it's much clearer / very clear now ;-)

Saludos desde es Port de Soller en Mallorca!


----------



## BlackInk

la_machy said:


> You did confuse me, BlackInk.
> But it is fine because I have learned a little more from it.
> This kind of things happen in WR forum



I'm sorry again. It is incredible what an F can do


----------

